# Chances Puppeis - New Pics!!



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

4 Weeks old!!
Well I have been to see the puppies again and I have fallen more in love with Fluffy. She is so calm and relaxed about being handled and her eyes are fab!
I am a bit worried about the other puppeis eyes, the vet is going to see them today and check on the eyes as they have been open for a week now....

Fluffy bitch









No1 Black Dog









Fawn Dog









No2 Black Dog









Wrinkly Issabella Bitch









and No3 Black Dog









Pile up...









Freda taking a break, with big boobs...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless them  there all so cute  *


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

They are so cute.....great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are very cute


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AHHHHH well done mum your doing a fab job. Pups are so sweet.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww look at there little faces ...they look like old cut men...:001_tt1: you know i petted one of theses dogs today for the first time :blush:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute little pups,,mum looks abit sorry for herself,lol


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> very cute little pups,,mum looks abit sorry for herself,lol


Do you blame her with that lot to feed and them boobs, they are massive, she looks worse stood up.

I have been talking with a pei friend and she said that puppeis have a slight infection in their eyes apart from Fluffy, so when they get tacked it should help and they will need some drops for the eyes. This can sometimes happen due to the irritation of the eye lid.

Emma x


----------



## Ell87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww! Too cute


----------



## Louiise17 (Nov 2, 2008)

awww sooooo cute ad love a sharpei so cute n wrinkly lol xx


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

ohhh look at them wrinkly little bundles and I thought my dogs had excess skin lol love both of the fawn puppies


----------



## sillybunny (Nov 4, 2008)

uve made me want one now


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I went to see puppeis on Friday and as you can see they have had their eyes tacked apart from Fluffy.
The bitch has been with them on a night but Friday was the last time so they can be properly weened from her as Freda is taking the pregnancy hard, she has lost a lot of her coat, I can see some is due to normal moult but some is to do with pregnancy. Here are the pictures....

Fluffy, looking as gorgeous as ever....









Black Dog, he has a really wrinkly face compaired to his brothers...









Fawn girly, biggest out of them all, probably double the weight of Fluffy.....









Black Dog 2&3, I think these two look like Chance....

















Finally Fawn Dog, he has a little kink in his tail so I dont know if it will curl properly....









As you can see their eyes are looking a lot better still got little ulcers on them but they have shrunk a lot since the tacking.

Some group pics....

















As you can see they had been having fun throwing food around the pen

Finally a video of poor Freda giving them their last feed, I feel sorry for her as them teeth hurt!!! You can see the hairloss on her hind leg, I have recommended putting tea tree on and bathe her once a week to help sitmulate the new hair growth.
Video of MILK!!! - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

very cute puppies, I like Freda she has the same name as my mum


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahh how cute I love the fawn ones!!!!!!! Hope the eyes get better soon.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are cute!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

May I ask what is "eye tacking"? I have never heard of it before!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

They look edible!!! Mum looks knackered!! Bless her!!! Lovely pics!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> May I ask what is "eye tacking"? I have never heard of it before!


As you can see on most of the eyes they have stitches in. This is a simple but temporary process to do which helps the puppeis be able to see whilst they grow into the skin a bit more.
70% of pei have to get it done. The KC brought in a ruling against the tacking but I would rather have a non showing puppei with healthy eyes then a blind dog, this doesn't really alter their natural appearance as much as a face lift would but the KC is against it and any tacked pups must get authority from KC to show.

Emma x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for that info Emma. I must agree that as long as it is for their best interest they must have it done. I don't know the reason why they dont agree with it but it does make you really think if the kc really have the dogs best interest at heart


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely pictures, I love the group shot where all you can see is wrinkles!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, and I could just steal fluffy  Are you keeping her?

Just read about why you tack their eyes, does the stich in there mean they can't close their eyes?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Their eyes can close its just a little help to aid them to see until they grow into the skin a bit more. The eye lid itself its stitched around its a little cm or so of skin thats pulled up slightly.

I wish I was keeping Fluffy as I have really fallen for her but unfornunately no unless I can convince the OH, which I doubt very much.

Emma x


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Their eyes can close its just a little help to aid them to see until they grow into the skin a bit more. The eye lid itself its stitched around its a little cm or so of skin thats pulled up slightly.
> 
> I wish I was keeping Fluffy as I have really fallen for her but unfornunately no unless I can convince the OH, which I doubt very much.
> 
> Emma x


Thanks for explaining  bet your getting fed up of being asked the same sort of questions 

As for fluffy, I would just smuggle her in the house, I'm sure hubby will fall in love with her quick enough  thats almost what I did with out first dog lol


----------



## danny (Nov 11, 2008)

they are pretty pups
i like their wrinkles
i like number two pup best.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are gorgeous, i hope their eyes are better now,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Lovely


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Got some more pictures of the wrinkley monsters, only 3 left. Have been avoiding going to see them as I really want Fluffy but I know I cant afford her or have the room, its not fair! Cry, lol!!

Fluffy and her two brothers with wet faces...









Fluffy









Mini Chance









HC









and a video of them waiting their dinner...
Video of Puppeis Dinner Time!! - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Emma x


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

They dont bite honest!! Well softy, lol
Emma x


----------

